# Puppy lays down when he eats?



## Ammit (Oct 23, 2008)

Is it normal that our 4.5 month old lays down at his dish when eating occasionally? He doesn't do it all the time just 1 out of every 4 times maybe. 
We had to break down his feedings to 4 times a day because he was eating too fast and would throw up. 
I put a ball into his dish to help out the speed eating.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

maybe he's lazy?









When my pup was really young she preferred to drink while laying down. She's about 6.5 months now and she still does this occasionally. I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

not unusual at all. not lazy. just tired of standing up at that particular moment maybe.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My girl that is nearly 2 yrs old she lays down when she eats. I don't worry about it...matter of fact there are a lot of things I choose not to worry about







I save the worry for the big stuff like allergies, tummy issues and the like.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

I HAVE 2 DOGS THAT ALWAYS LAY DOWN TO EAT...NO PROBLEM.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

This is not a problem.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy always lays down when she eats


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan is 8, she's always laid down and eaten her food leisurely. She won't eat standing up. Otto learned it from her.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Skye is 6 - she almost always lies down to eat. A lot of GSDs do this - nothing to worry about.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Toffee will only stand up to eat if I put goodies in her kibble, if it's just plain old dry food she lies down. It's a quirk, but I think it's cute.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog laid down to eat. he stopped doing it. i don't think
the floor was clean enough where he laid down to eat
because he would tip his water bowl for me so i wouldn't
have to fill a bucket of water to mop the area.



> Originally Posted By: AmmitIs it normal that our 4.5 month old lays down at his dish when eating occasionally? He doesn't do it all the time just 1 out of every 4 times maybe.
> We had to break down his feedings to 4 times a day because he was eating too fast and would throw up.
> I put a ball into his dish to help out the speed eating.


----------

